# Bodged DIY trickle tower for sump



## Kezzab (10 Oct 2017)

As an experiment I've bodged this together. The milk bottle is filled with clay pebbles. The bottle is sat on an upturned flower pot to keep it above water level. There's a mini spray bar stuck through the top of the bottle and I've punctured holes all over it.

Question is whether it is too noisy to want to keep in place. 

There's no real need for it i think, just messing about.


----------



## Edvet (10 Oct 2017)

It wil add some oxygen to the sump


----------



## Kezzab (10 Oct 2017)

Aye, but it makes you need a wee when you are standing next to the tank...


----------



## Edvet (10 Oct 2017)

Ah added nitrogen to the sump too


----------



## Kezzab (10 Oct 2017)

Now there's a thread topic.


----------



## zozo (10 Oct 2017)

Put a piece of coarse filter sponge on top of the biomedia.. Than the water runs on a soft porous tissue and makes no more (or much less) noise.


----------



## Kezzab (10 Oct 2017)

Cheers, will try that. I think the noise is mostly from water dripping out the bottom. Maybe need to lower it so the base is just below water surface.


----------



## mort (10 Oct 2017)

Fun little project. Can I ask what the two plants you have in there are. One looks like a peace lily but no idea on the other.


----------



## Kezzab (10 Oct 2017)

It's sweet geranium, smells great. It was just a cutting I stuck behind a bit of foam.


----------



## mort (10 Oct 2017)

Kezzab said:


> It's sweet geranium, smells great. It was just a cutting I stuck behind a bit of foam.



I thought it looked like a geranium might borrow some cuttings from my mum's when I see her.


----------



## zozo (10 Oct 2017)

Kezzab said:


> Cheers, will try that. I think the noise is mostly from water dripping out the bottom. Maybe need to lower it so the base is just below water surface.



Nothing beter than answering your own question correctly..


----------



## Kezzab (14 Oct 2017)

I'm now on to the Mark 2 version. Out goes milk bottle, in comes 2 ltr lemonade bottle. It's taller, meaning i can sit it lower in the sump. The water now exits below the water line, so there should be less noise.

I'm practically James Dyson, all i need to do is move production to Malaysia.


----------



## dw1305 (14 Oct 2017)

Hi all,





Kezzab said:


> I'm practically James Dyson, all i need to do is move production to Malaysia.


That made me laugh.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (14 Oct 2017)

Nah just sell to ADA


----------

